# [wifi] A little hack on wlanconfig to a new script.



## gihnius (May 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I write this simple script for using wifi easily in FreeBSD. Here is the code:
https://github.com/gihnius/freebsd-wifi

Maybe you need to change the interface variable before using the script. And it only works on FreeBSD 8.x and above.

Any idea?


----------

